# Mechanical timer (Tork) and GFCI question



## Guano (May 7, 2017)

I recently bought a Tork 1101b timer I was planning on using to replace a plug-in type and it will be on a circuit that is GFCI protected.  The wiring looks pretty straight forward. Black wire line-side to its corresponding terminal, both white neutrals to shared (load-side) terminal and the load-side black to it's own terminal, as well as both grounds to the ground post.

My question is whether or not this will play nice with the GFCI?   I am thinking that since they have a shared neutral and the timer breaks the hot side that it will be ok?

Does anyone have experience with these type of timers and GFCI?  Any help would be greatly appreciated.  If they won't play nice, I will have to go a different route. Thanks.


----------



## pcduck (May 8, 2017)

Depends on the amps of the GFCI.

Personally, I would not use it. I would rely on my circuit breakers in the fuse box.


----------



## Guano (May 8, 2017)

Sorry, I should Have been been more specific.  The circuit has a 20A-GFCI breaker in the panel and 12ga. Romex.  I ran it around the basement a few years ago as a general utility circuit because there were no plugs in the basement of this house we bought 4 years ago.  One of the outlets is located at the utility sink, hence the need for GFCI.  I have an electrician acquaintance that checked it all over and made sure it was all up to code (and he was impressed )...but I don't want to ask him this because he is connected to my place of employment.  I am currently running my grow from this circuit using 300~400W of LED, timed with a (plastic) plug-in timer.  

I am now planning to flower under 600W HID (650W actual I guess so... 5-6 amps is what I read) and I am nervous about fire hazard especially with cheap plastic Chinese components.  My current idea is to use this 40A all-metal mechanical timer in its place but I am going to have to design/wire it in a portable fashion (so I don't have to run another new circuit) while maintaining strict standards in regard to safety/fire.  I won't have a problem with that part but I was reading that sometimes this type of timer doesn't work well with GFCI so I was a little nervous about wasting my time and $$ if it will just trip everytime the light goes on/off and, I would be forced to run a new circuit.  There isn't much information about it online that I can find.

It seems to me though, these type of timers are most commonly used with electric water heaters and I think water heaters are supposed to use GFCI so, it must work and, I am probably going to try it.


----------



## pcduck (May 8, 2017)

I use a digital Tork. I did not hard wire it. I put a commercial plug(20a) on it. I run 2-600 watt hps lights off it. Has never failed or over-heated. I would recommend the Tork.


----------



## Guano (May 8, 2017)

Thanks pcduck.
That's what I want to hear.:aok:
The timer I bought is the non-digital version.
 I will go ahead with the plan, find out if the GFCI is a problem or not and update the results.
:48:


----------



## sopappy (May 9, 2017)

Guano said:


> Thanks pcduck.
> That's what I want to hear.:aok:
> The timer I bought is the non-digital version.
> I will go ahead with the plan, find out if the GFCI is a problem or not and update the results.
> :48:



I'm with duck on the ground fault, I wouldn't use one, I'd be too worried about the thing false tripping. Only life safety issue with those lamps is burning your ears. If you raise and lower it, use those ratchet rope ones,


----------



## Dan789 (May 12, 2017)

@guano, that tork should play nice with the GFI.  Now if you start getting into the combo GFI/Arc faults that may present another wrinkle.  That GFI is just comparing the current through the "hot & neutral", then trips if it's not the same.  The mech timer shouldn't do anything to upset this.  Hope this isn't too late to help.


----------



## Guano (May 12, 2017)

Thanks Dan,

Not too late.  I'm paranoid so i like the protections  (if i were putting in a new circuit, I'd look into including arc fault)  and I am willing to work around them.
I just bought the rest of the  components to build my ultimate, fireproof, semi-portable, all-metal,  timed&non-timed-20A-outlets-contraption.  I plan on putting it  together Sunday as we are supposed to have some wicked-nor'easter come  through here ...on mothers day (couple inches more rain-not much else to  do( except keep the misses happy-very important)).
I'll have about $100 into it.  $100 for some peace-of-mind is worth it..to me.

I will update with photos.


----------



## Guano (May 31, 2017)

It works like a charm and doesn't bother the GFCI at all.  I feel better about it and, it was a fun project.  It is 12 wire and 20A throughout and the timer is rated at 40A.  Could have put 4 outlets per side but, I was trying to keep cost down and that is all I presently need. 

View attachment IMG_0896.jpg


----------



## St_Nick (Jul 12, 2017)

I use the same timer.  I got tired of the cheap plug-in timers failing on me.  I have mine wired direct from the breaker to the timer and then ran romex from the timer direct to where I needed my lights.  I'm running 3 600 watt MH and 2 Leds that pull about 250 apiece,  Works like a champ


----------

